# Lotos pflanzen



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich die Kübel mit den __ Lotos aus dem Teich gefischt, einen Lotos umgetopft und einen neuen eingetopft. Ich hatte das Umtopfen im vergangenen unterlassen, weil ich mich einfach nicht an die empfindlichen Rhizome herangetraut hatte. Dennoch war ich erstaunt, dass der gesamte Kübel voll durchwurzelt war.  Es blieb nichts anderes übrig, als das Gewirr brutal auseinanderzubrechen und  hinterher die besten Stücke auszusortieren. Dann kamen einige Rhizome, die teilweise schon Blätter vorantreiben, wieder in den nach Werner's Anleitung vorbereiteten Topf. 

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich bei dem nur 14 Grad kalten Wasser nicht alles verdorben habe. - Weiteres Zuwarten war aber nicht drin, zumal ich von Werner zwei neue Lotos bekommen habe, die unbedingt ins Wasser müssen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
du wirst ja sehn ob welche überlebt haben..wenn nicht gerade die Triebspitzen abgebrochen sind....
Ich hab meinen neuen __ Lotos auch schon eingepflanzt..übrigens Super Qualität von Werner!!!!
Bei mir treibt er schon bei 23°C das erste Blätchen..ich kann ja mal Bilder von meiben pflanzen reinstellen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

also..so sah das Rhizom aus,als es ankam


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

dann hab ich mir einen 20 lietr Eimer genommen,er soll für den Zwerglotos ausreichend sein..es ist die Sorte "Tischlotos"
Den habe ich erst zu 1/4 ol gemahct und die Erde mit Dünger vermischt und dann hab ich nochmal !/$ ungedüngte Erde eingebracht
dass sah dann so aus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

dann hab eich das ganze einmgeschlämmt,damit ich den __ Lotos beim in die Erde setzen nicht so leicht zerbreche..


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

als Nächstes habe ich aus Draht Klammern gebogen und den __ Lotos damit festgesteckt,damit er nicht aufschmitt,da man ihn ja bloß leicht andrücken und nicht einbuddeln soll..zumindestens soll die Spitze rausstehen..,


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Danach hab ich nurnoch warmes Wasser eingefüllt,ihm eine Heizung reingeheängt und auf 23°C gestellt iun ihn ans Fenster gestellt...
Das war an Karsamstag..heute konnte ich schon ein kleinen Triueb an der Spitze sehen,die Blätter die schon dran waren werden sich wohl nicht entwickeln,das eine entfaltet sich wohl,aber ist gerade mal 4cm im Durchmesser...

Wichtig für Nachahmer!!!
Der __ Lotos ist zerbrechlicher als Glas!!!!
Und swenn er zerbricht ist er Kompostreif!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Ja, Stefan, ungefähr so steht es in der Anleitung von Werner. Allerdings nicht die Sache mit der Heizung. Die ich auch nur dann nehmen würde, wenn das Gefäss mit dem __ Lotos in ein weit grösseres Gefäss mit Wasser gestellt würde.  Die Heizung käme dann bei mir in das Aussengefäss. Wenn das überhaupt erforderlich ist. Denn der Lotos hatte auch bei mir schon bei Temperaturen von knapp über 10 Grad ausgetrieben. Warm genug wird das Teichwasser später allemal.

So richtig spannend wird es allerdings erst dann, wenn Du den Lotos im nächsten Jahr umtopfst. Du wirst Dir die selben Fragen stellen müssen wie ich:

Was tun, wenn der Topf vollkommen durchwurzelt ist ?? Die Pflanze entwickelt sich auch nach unten, in Richtung Dünger, und wie ! Mit Abspülen ist dann nichts mehr. Du musst das Gewirr von Rhizomen auseinanderbrechen. Stirbt das Rhizom auch ab, wenn von vielen Trieben nur einer abgebrochen ist (z.B. beim Umstülpen des Topfes) ? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. 

Nimmt man nur die Rhizome von der Oberfläche oder auch die, die nach unten gewachsen sind (die sind erheblich kräftiger, können allerdings auch "Blender" sein) ?

Ist es besser, ein einziges, dafür möglichst grosses Stück des Rhizoms umzupflanzen (wenn es nicht überlebt, ist Schluss mit Lotos) ? Oder wählt man mehrere kräftige, aber kurze Rhizomstücke aus (so habe ich es gemacht, um die Chancen, dass eines durchkommt, zu vergrössern) ?

Die neuen Rhizome sind lange nicht mehr so hübsch und gerade wie der, den Du von Werner bekommen hast. Zickzack, winklig, in jede Richtung austreibend. Dann kannst Du auch nicht mehr dafür sorgen, dass auch wirklich jeder Austrieb aus dem Substrat ragt. Ich meine, es muss dennoch gehen.

Die Rhizome sind  keineswegs sooooo empfindlich. Man darf nur nicht so rabiat damit umgehen wie mit Tulpenzwiebeln (ich weiss schon, weshalb Werner die Empfindlichkeit so betont   ).

_Wo _brichst Du ein Rhizom ab ? Denn abbrechen musst Du es, sonst passt es nicht mehr in den Topf...

_Das _waren heute so die Fragen, die mich bewegt haben. Und weniger das Einsetzen eines einzigen, wie mit dem Lineal gezogenen Rhizomstückes.

Na, warte mal ab - da kommst Du auch noch hin.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
wen  mein __ Lotos dann auch so toll kommt,
wird er mit nem Messer ordentlich verteilt,außerdem sollte man ih  ja auch Jedes jahr neu Topfe....
Wenn bei dir alle Rhizome überleben,könntest du ja noch nen Lotosteich anlegen...sieht bestimmt toll aus...

Jetzt warten wir mal ab,ie die Pflänzkes wachsen..wie wärs mit jedem Monat ein Foto???
sone Art Doku wäre spannend..


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Also ich denke, mindestens einer kommt durch     ! Will mal sehen, ob ich das mit den Fotos durchhalte.

Übrigens, eine spassige Vostellung, mit dem Messer im Knäuel. Davon musst _Du _eine Doku anfertigen !

Aber wirklich: Ich weiss ja nicht, wie sehr der __ Lotos in dem einen Jahr mehr gewuchrt ist (ich habe übrigens die Düngekegel von oben hineingedrückt). Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass man da lit Abspritzen weiterkommt. Spannend wird es auf jeden Fall beim Umtopfen. 

Warum stellst Du den Kübel nicht in ein Übergefäss ? Kostet zwar Platz, erhöht aber sehr das Wasservolumen.  Der Platz, der in dem Eimer noch ist, scheint mir gerade mal so ausreichend für die erfordeliche Wassertiefe...

Interessant übrigens: Das Pflanzgefäss war bei mir innen ziemlich _trocken _!! Habe auch eine Menge kleiner (3-4 mm), grauer Eier darin gefunden. Hat mir in der Seele weh getan, denn ich vermute, das Gelege war von einer __ Ringelnatter. Na ja, habe die Eier wieder an warmer Stelle in den Teich gegeben. Dürften es aber kaum überleben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

ich habe für ein nöch größeres Geföß keinen platz gehabt,,hab aj schon extra einen Zwerglotos...
der Eimer ist auch doppelt soi groß,als Werner mir empfohlenb hat...
ich denke,es ist genug wasser.. 
etwa 10cm...wenn er sowieso die Blätter über das Wasser hebt..
Und  notfalls könnte ich ihn noch in ein größeres Gefäß stellen..

villeicht kan Werner ja auch nochmal was dazu schreben..
Mit dem Schneiden in dem Knäul:. Einfach aussen anfangen und dann nach innen weiterarbeiten...

Vielleicjht kriegt der bei mir auch nicht so viele Ausläufer...

Das mit den wahrscheinlichen Ringelnattereiern ist schade...

aber vielleicht sind ja in den danderen Pfanzen von dir noch welche...

Ahja,
den Heizer ahbe ich reingehängt,da der __ Lotos ja zum blühen für 3Monate eine wärme von über 20°C braucht..und da er sowiesoim Haus steht,verbraucht es ja niocjht soo viel Energie zu heizen..


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

hallo steev,

wenn ich den boden neben deinem zeitungspapier so richtig betrachte und mir vorstelle in welchem raum du da deine pflanzaktionen durchgeführt hast dann will ich nur hoffen deine mutter ist nicht mitglied im forum und sieht die bilder nie     

hallo stefan,



> Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich bei dem nur 14 Grad kalten Wasser nicht alles verdorben habe



na dafür muß ich aber nicht nach südfrankreich   ätsch - habe schon 16 grad im teich  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

@Steeeve: Gratuliere zu den Bildern! Die könnte ich glatt auf meine Internetseite stellen!!! Bevor Dein Daumen zu grün wird, fängst Du besser bei mir in der Gärtnerei an ;-)

@Stefan: Steeeve hat recht, wenn man jährlich umtopft, dann wird das Gewirr im Topf nie so dicht, daß man mit Gewalt rangehen muß. Ich kann das manchmal auch nicht einhalten und habe dann auch ein Rhizomgewirr vor mir. Aber auch in dem Fall gehe ich erst mit dem Gartenschlauch ran und spritze so viel Erde weg wie möglich, sonst sehe ich beim Teilen nicht was ich da eigentlich mache.

Zu Deiner Frage ob das Rhizom auch abstirbt wenn nur ein Teil abgebrochen ist, brauche ich etwas Theorie. Ein Rhizom ist etwas ganz anderes als eine Wurzel. Beide wachsen in der Erde, aber damit hören die Gemeinsamkeiten auch schon auf. Wurzeln dienen der Verankerung im Boden und sind in der Lage Nährstoffe aus dem Boden aufzunehmen und an die Pflanze weiterzuleiten, an ihr Leben im Boden sind sie ideal angepasst. Rhizome sind eigentlich ein oberirdisches Pflanzenteil, nämlich die Sprossachse (der Laie würde sagen: der Stiel der Pflanze). Die Aufgabe der Sprossachse ist das Höhenwachstum und die Verzweigung nach den Seiten. Am Ende der Sprossachse entsteht dann die Infloreszenz = Blüte. 

Bei manchen Pflanzen hat sich die Sprossache entschlossen sich waagrecht auf den Boden zu legen und zu kriechen (z.B. __ Calla palustris), und alle paar Dezimeter einen Spross mit einer Infloreszenz nach oben zu schicken. Damit sie nicht umfällt, bildet sie an allen Knoten (das sind diese Einschnürungen, die man z.B. beim Bambus so gut sehen kann) Wurzeln aus, die nach unten wachsen. Das Rhizom verzweigt sich auch seitlich, und wenn dann die Verbindung eines Seitentriebs zum Haupttrieb unterbrochen wird, wächst der Seitentrieb als eigene Pflanze weiter. Dieses System war erfolgreich, denn die Pflanze kann so kriechend neue Lebensräume erobern. 

Jetzt kommt das Problem mit unseren kalten Wintern. Oberirdische Pflanzenteile sind dem Frost nicht gewachsen, sie frieren bis zum Boden zurück. Im Boden ist man vor dem Frost aber viel sicherer, deshalb ist bei vielen unserer winterharten Pflanzen (wenn sie keine Gehölze sind, die haben ein anderen Weg des Winterschutzes gewählt) die Sprossachse in den Boden gewandert und nennt sich dort Rhizom. Gleiches System wie bei oberflächlich kriechenden Rhizom: Wurzeln an den Knoten, Verzweigung des Rhizoms und an jedem Ende eine Infloreszenz.

Als drittes funktioniert das unterirdisch Kriechen auch unter Wasser. Aber hier muß man eine Einschränkung machen: Rhizome sind von ihrem Zellaufbau nicht gut an das Leben unter Wasser angepasst. Wenn Wasser in sie eindringt, dann verfaulen sie. Beschädigungen sind natürlich nie ausgeschlossen, und deshalb kommen jetzt wieder die Knoten ins Spiel. Sie sind so etwas wie die Feuertüren in einem großen Gebäuden. Sie teilen das Rhizom in Abschnitte, und versiegeln den Abschnitt. Wird das Rhizom beschädigt, dann kann das eindringende Wasser nur bis zum nächsten Knoten vordringen. Da ist dann normalerweise auch Schluß mit der Fäulnis. 

Damit hast Du die Bedingungen für ein überlebensfähiges Lotosrhizom: es darf die Triebspitze nicht abbrechen, weil sonst von vorne her Wasser eindringt und den ganzen Teil bis zum ersten Knoten zum Absterben bringt (wenn es dahinter einen unbeschädigten Seitentrieb gibt, dann wird der aber nicht beschädigt). Von hinten gesehen muß ein Knoten zwischen der Bruchstelle und dem Teil mit der Triebspitze liegen, sonst dringt das Wasser von hinten ein und läßt den 'Kopf' des Rhizoms absterben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Zweiter Teil meiner Antwort:

Du hast völlig richtig beobachtet, daß die größten und dicksten Rhizome am Boden des Topfes wachsen und da auch bevorzugt am Rand. Das sind auch die besten Rhizome zum neu Eintopfen. Man spricht bei Lotosblumen von 'Bananenrhizomen' und 'Ausläufern'. Auf Deinem Photo mit dem geteilten Rhizom hast Du in der unteren Reihe lauter Bananenrhizome und in der oberen Reihe lauter Ausläufer. 

Wenn man die Wahlmöglichkeit hat, dann wird man immer ein Bananenrhizom zum Pflanzen nehmen, denn nur das blüht auch sicher im gleichen Jahr. Bei Zwerglotos sind die 'Bananen' oft kaum dicker als die Ausläufer, da muß man dann schon genau hinschauen. 

Ob Du ein oder mehrere Rhizome in ein Gefäß setzt, hängt vor allem von der Größe des Gefäßes ab. Ist das Gefäß viel zu klein, dann gibt es keine Blüten. Ist es von der Größe gerade noch ausreichend, dann hast Du im nächsten Jahr wieder Rhizomgewirr. Ich setze normalerweise nur ein Rhizom pro Gefäß.

Zickzack waren Deine Rhizome, weil Du letztes Jahr nicht geteilt hast. Sie hatten vor lauter Rhizomgedränge keinen Platz mehr um gerade zu wachsen. Ganz gerade können sie auch nur in sehr großen Gefäßen wachsen. Wenn sie auf eine Wand treffen, dann passen sie sich in der Form an diese Wand an. In einem runden Gefäß bekommt man also oft leicht gebogene Rhizome. In einem eckigen Gefäß wächst das Rhizom in eine Ecke hinein und findet dort nicht mehr heraus. In dem Fall stirbt es sogar oft ab! Daher soll man für Lotosblumen immer runde Gefäße nehmen.

Beim Neupflanzen muß nicht jeder Austrieb aus der Erde heraus schauen, wenn Du ein Teilstück mit mehreren Seitentrieben vor Dir hast. In dem Fall versuchst Du den Haupttrieb und so viel Seitentriebe wie möglich herausschauen zu lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Antwort letzter Teil:

Die Frage an welcher Stelle das Rhizom geteilt wird, kannst Du jetzt eigentlich selbst beantworten: es wird so geteilt, dass mindestens ein Knoten zwischen der Schnittstelle und der Triebspitze liegt. Ach ja: das Rhizom wird zerschnitten, und nicht zerbrochen. Aber da hast Du Dich natürlich nur salopp ausgedrückt, und nicht etwa das Rhizom wirklich zerbrochen?   

Hier mal zwei Bilder von einem ungeteilten, gesäuberten Rhizom und wie ich es danach aufgeteilt habe. Preisfrage: was ist mit dem Rhizomteil rechts unten auf dem zweiten Bild? Wird das wachsen oder nicht?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Werner,
ich kann dir die Bilder gerne per Mail für deine Page senden...wenn du möchtest....
Ich weiss auch die Antwort auf deine Quissfrage: Es ist ein totes abgestorbenes Ende...
Wird nicht mehr wachsen...

Hallo Jürgen...
Das war so mit einverständniss von Mama..hab ja Zeitung drunter gelegt..
Und ich ich ja aufegpasst,dass nichts nass wird...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Oh Gott, Werner, habe ich Dich gequält ! Hätte wohl dazuschreiben sollen, dass das die Gedanken waren, die mir durch den Kopf gegangen sind, als  ich die Pflanzen umgetopft habe. Keineswegs wollte ich Dich zu einer so gewaltigen Arbeit nötigen.

Aber dennoch: Zunächst einmal ganz herzlichen Dank, ich habe mir die Antworten ausgedruckt und werde sie immer wieder zu Rate ziehen. Weiter können sie natürlich dazu beitragen, dass noch mehr Leute Spass (durch Erfolg) am __ Lotos zu finden. Es sind und bleiben einfach faszinierende Pflanzen !

Tja, dann habe ich ganz instinktiv die "richtigen" (Bananen-) Rhizome ausgewählt. Übrigens: Beim Kauf hier hat man mir erzählt, dass man die Lotos durchaus mehrere Jahre nicht umtopfen solle. Nach der Lektüre Deiner Hinweise war es natürlich zu spät... Deshalb habe ich die Rhizome tatsächlich gebrochen, und nicht geschnitten. Die Wasserschlauchmethode hat völlig versagt. Ich habe hier zur Zeit eine Baustelle, Bagger und LKW fahren munter ein und aus. Auf Sauberkeit brauche ich wirklich nicht die geringste Rücksicht zu nehmen. Dennoch hat das Abbrausen nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts gebracht (auch nicht mit zuletzt vollem Wasserstrahl). Der Lehm im Topf war wie Knetgummi. Also mit den Händen rein (riecht ja wie Alien 2), irgend etwas zu fassen bekommen und immer weiter auseinanderbrechen. Erst die Teilstücke kann man zum Schluss mit Wasser säubern. Ein Messer hätte unterschiedslos alles durchgesäbelt, deshalb musste ich es lassen.  Herausgekommen sind ja einige sehr ordentliche Rhizomstücke, wobei mir Deine Erklärung Austrieb/Knoten natürlich neu war. Tatsächlic hätte ich die Bruchstellen nochmals mit dem Messer nachschneiden können,  - welchen Unterschied macht es, wenn das Rhizom ohnehin bis zum nächsten Knoten abfault (wie bei Deiner Sendung sehr schön su sehen) ? Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, überlebensfähoge Rhizome gepflanzt zu haben. Wir werden sehen.

Auf Deinem Foto unten rechts meine ich übrigens, ebenfalls ein überlebensfähiges Rhizom zu erkennen: Wenn der linke Austrieb unbeschädigt ist, ist die Pflanze ja zumindest bis zum Knoten intakt.

Meine Pflanzen waren übrigens in einem so guten Zustand, dass ich mich wundere, dass sie nur sehr mässig bzw. überhaupt nicht geblüht haben. Tatsächlich muss dann der Topf schon zu klein gewesen sein. Auch ein Hinweis dafür, dass die Empfehlung, die Pflanze jahrelang nicht umzutopfen, Blech ist...So, jetzt heisst es abwarten,  wie sich die alten und neuen Pflanzen entwickeln. Werde ab und an einmal berichten, denn bei mir sind und bleiben sie Sommer wie Winter im Teich. 

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Deine grosse Mühe. Daraus sollte sich doch wirklich ein Fachbeitrag (als Ausdruck für Deine Kunden ?) machen lassen  8) ...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

hallo ihr lotusspezialisten,
ich habe zwar schon des öfteren den begriff __ lotus gehört aber bis jetzt dachte ich immer an eine seerose. wie wird lotus im teich gehalten? in welcher tiefe wird der kübel aufgestellt? was ist im winter? wo kann man einen ableger erstehen?
gruss michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Michael,
__ LotUs ist ein Hornkleegewächs,
__ LotOs ist eine Teichpflanze aus der Familie der Seerosen,die Nymphaeaceae..
Im Latainischen ist Lotos Nelumbo...
Von daher ist er mit den Seerosen verwandt...
Am bnesten hält man ihn in einem Kübel,außerwenn in sehr warmen gegenden wie Stefan wohnt kann man ih auch fast auspflanze...
eine gute anleitungs dazu usw,findest du bei Werner auf der Page: www.nymphaion.deDu wirst wenn du pech ahst auch dieses jahr keinen Lotos mehr bekommen,falls du es ausprobieren wolltest,da er bloß im Frühjahgr verschickt werden kann,wenn er noch nicht ausgetrieben ist....

Ich würd dir NICHT empfehlen,z.b. bei Naturagart zu bestellen,da der lotos da schon ausgetrieben ist,und due einfach ein Stück Rhizom bekommst,ohne jeglichen Sortennamen usw...
Wirklich blöoß da,wo er als Rhizom frühzeitig verschickt wird...
Ich hatte meinen ersten Lotops nämlich von naturagart..er hat nie geblüht oderso,da er keine gescheiten Blätter oderso bekam,er war wie ich vermute bloß ein Auläufer,also ein Rhizom,welches erst nach 1-2 Jahren blüht...

WEie du auf meinen Bilder sehen kannst,habe ich jetzt ein kräftiges Rhizom von Werner, welches auch sehr wahrscheinlich blühenwird...
Es bekommt jetzt auch ein neues Blatt *freu*


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hello again,
meine __ Lotos bekommt jetzt seine ersten Würzelchen  
Die kann man klar und deutlich auf der dunklen Erde sehen...der amcht mir wirklich Spaß der Lotos...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

was ist denn im winter mit den __ lotus? kann der im teich bleiben? warum muß er in pflanzschalen, kann ich ihn nicht einfach direkt einpflanzen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

__ Lotos _kann _im Teich bleiben, wenn seine Wurzeln keinen Frost bekommen können - sonst ist er hin. Ich wohne in Südfrankreich - also wird er nicht herausgenommen.

Lotos braucht aber auch drei Monate lang (da läuft wohl so etwas wie ein innerer Zähler) Wassertemperaturen von mindestens 20 Grad, bevor er ans Blühen denkt. Und die erreicht man eben oft nur, wenn er nicht im Teich, sondern geschützt (z.B. Wintergarten) in einem wärmenden Übergefäss steht.

Auspflanzen (selbst wenn man die Temperaturen zur Verfügung hat und der Teich im Winter nicht nennenswert friert) halte ich in einem Gartenteich für keine gute Idee: Wenn er sich wohlfühlt, wuchert er Dir den Teich zu. Lotos ist ein extremer Starkzehrer. Er wird mit der höchst zulässigen Dosis an Depotdünger gedüngt. Also nichts, was man so in seinen Teich schmeisst. Der Dünger kommt also (mit 25 % des Pflanzsubstrates vermischt) ganz unten in eine wasserdicht geschlossene Schale, Dann wird mit 75 % ungedüngtem Lehmsubstrat abgedeckt, und obenauf der Lotos praktisch nur "gelegt" (na ja, von zwei Drahtklammern gehalten). Die Wurzeln gehen dann nach unten und holen sich den benötigten Dünger, von dem auf diese Weise nichts ins Teichwasser gelangt. 

Also wirklich nichts, was Du Deinem Teich "pur" antun solltest.

Sehr viel besser noch und illustriert beschreibt das Werner Wallner auf seiner Homepage (http://www.nymphaion.de).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hal7o Stefan,
das Mit dem 25% Gedüngter Erde ist,wenn man kein Außengefäß hat wie ich..dann kommt darauf nämlich nocheinmal 25% ungedüngte Erde,und dnan kommt der __ Lotos und Wasser..
Und am besten kann richtig Mutterboden nehmen,indem nichts mehr verfaulen kann(z.B. Wurzeln,Blätter,Torf).
Dieser darf natürlich lehmhaltig sein.,..denn Lotos lioebt schwere Böden,wie auch Seerosen..


Hallo Galrian,
auspflanzen täte ich nicht,da er wenn er sich richtig wohlfühlt,auch richtig gut viele Ausläufer treibt.
Du siehst es ja uf den Bilder von Stefan,was der Lotos innerhalb vin 2Jahren geschafft hat an Ausläufern zu treiben...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Steve,

ooops, da hatte ich Werner anders verstanden: Ich dachte, die untersten 25 % sind stark gedüngt, egal, wie hoch das Pflanzgefäss gefüllt ist. Bei Dir sind ja ca. 50 % extrem gedüngt. Dürfte aber auch egal sein, da es bei Deinen Gefässen keine Rolle spielt, ob das Wasser eutrophiert ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
das macht auch im Teich kein Prob,wenn selbst noch in der Mitte Dünger ist.
Man sollte halt bloß eine ungedüngte Schicht lassen,damit der __ Lotos von alleine zu der gedüngten Schicht kann und nicht sofort beim anwachsen einen Düngeschock bekommt,denn dann würde er verfaulen..

Bei dir sind dann ja übrigens 75% sozusagen mager für den Lotos...


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fühle mich zwar wie ein Alleinunterhalter ,aber ich berichte trotzdem mal.....

Mein __ Lotos hat wie ich glaube ich schonmal geschrieben habe 3 Triebspitzen,die austreiben...
Bis jetzt hat jede schon eine Blatt,welches aber noch nicht ausgerollt ist...
Die "Hauptspitze" (so nenne ich sie einfach mal,weil die die Vorderste ist)
bringt schon ein 2tes Blatt raus und sie fängt an durch den Schlamm zu wandern..

Die Zwergkärpflinge,welche ich mit etwas __ Hornkraut gegen Ungeziefer eingesetzt habe,fühlen sich auch sichtlich wohl... 
Keine Angst wegen der Größe,die Zwergkärpflinge sind bloß 2-3cm und damit schon ausgewachsen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Soo..
Hier ist mal ein Bild meines __ Lotos:
das Luftblatt ist mittlerweile auf einem 30cm hohen Stiel


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

* lotos*

hallo
mich würde mal interessieren ob diese pflanzen auch blüten hat und wenn welche farbe(n)?
habt ihr vielleicht mal bilder?

danke im voraus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

die blühen nicht, sind nur grüne blätter   

ne im ernst schau mal unter http://www.nymphaion.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

die blühen nicht, sind nur grüne blätter   

ne im ernst schau mal unter http://www.nymphaion.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

*lars*

danke 
ist doch schon einmal ein anfang


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*....*

Hi Steeve,

langsam erwacht der __ Lotos auch in meinem immer noch zu kleinen Gefäss. Ich dachte schon, da kommt nix, aber Fehlanzeige, es tut sich was ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Saarländer,

hier ein Foto von der letztjährigen Blüte. (Wie gesagt: Der __ Lotos ist sommers wie winters im Teich. )

http://forum.tommis-page.de/album_pic.php?pic_id=658

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Meine __ Lotos kommen so allmählich. Gemach, ist ja nichts mit Gewächshaus und Heizung...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

So sieht das erste Luftblatt aus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Kaum ist man mal 'ne Woche weg...  Ein __ Lotos ist im Teich schon prächtig gediehen - deutlich erkennbar die Blütenknospe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Übrigens, auch das __ Hechtkraut beginnt schon mit der Blüte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Tja...
bei mir siehts bis jetzt unter Wasser auch nach einer Knospe aus-.......
Und mein __ Hechtkraut steht auch schon dick in Knospen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Super, klappt doch - wobei ich immer etwas Sorge hatte, weil meine __ Lotos ja im Teich und nicht im Kübel wachsen. So prächtig sind auch nur die Ableger von Lotos geworden, die ich schon hatte - die neu gepflanzten machen mir da erheblich mehr Sorgen, wobei sie sogar günstigere Standorte haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Ich habe aber auch bloß 3 Stehblätter und 2 Schwimmblätter...und die sehen ziemlich bescheiden aus....
Aber wie gesagt..100% kann ich nicht sagen,ob es ne Blüte wird..sieht aber danach aus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Lotosfreunde!
ich habe einen kleinen Sämling von __ Lotos nucifera geschickt bekommen und möchte ihn gern am Leben erhalten ... im Moment ist er in einem kleinen Topf (10 cm ) gepflanzt, dieser steht in einem alten (Koch)Topf (5l?), mit ca 2 cm Wasser über dem Pflanztopf.
Der Kleine hat inzwischen drei Blätter, das letzte ist allerdings verkümmert und welkt bereits ... ich habe ständig Probleme mit Algen und wechsele das Wasser ziemlich regelmäßig. Bis vor drei Tagen stand er draußen ( ich lebe in Griechenland), jetzt habe ich ihn ins Gewächshaus verfrachtet, da gibt es weniger Sturm ...

Was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach tun, damit er überlebt???

Danke für jeden Tip!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jeanne,

wenn Du auf einer der Insel lebst und keinen Frost zu erwarten hast, dann hat der Sämlinge eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit zu überleben. Wenn Du auf dem Festland bist, dann solltest Du ihn aber warm überwintern.

Am besten stellst Du den Topf mit dem __ Lotos in ein größeres Gefäss mit Wasser, damit die größere Wassermenge für gleichmässigere Bedingungen sorgt. Sonst würde ich jetzt nichts tun. Er wird vermutlich eine Winterpause einlegen und im Frühling neu austreiben. 

Lotossämlinge sind leider sehr heikel. Aus dem Samen eine blühende Pflanze zu erhalten gehört schon zu den höheren Gärtnerweihen. Lotosrhizome sind da bei weitem nicht so empfindlich.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Nov. 2004)

Hi Werner!
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!
Nachdem ich mich hier durch die __ Lotos-Beiträge gelesen habe, habe ich schon gemerkt, daß es wohl eher schwierig werden wird, den Kleinen durch den Winter zu bekommen ... 
Meinst du, ich sollte ihn besser in der Wohnung überwintern? Das Gewächshaus ist nicht geheizt, am Tag wird es da schön warm, in der Nacht ist es aber genauso kalt (oder kälter) als draußen ... im Moment schon deutlich unter 10°!

Ich wohne übrigens auf dem westlichen Zipfel des Peloponnes, ganz unten. Frost gibt es bei uns schon ab und an mal, ist aber nie viel und nie lange. Einige Pflanzen sterben nach solchen Frostnächten oberirdisch ab, treiben aber aus den Wurzeln wieder neu aus. Richtig tropische Pflanzen kann man hier nicht halten, dafür ist der "Winter" zu ungemütlich.

Viele Grüße!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jeanne,

'westlicher Zipfel der Pelopones' - das heisst dann so um Pylos herum? Da sollte es eigentlich warm genug sein um den __ Lotos im Gewächshaus zu überwintern, ist doch eine Olivengegend, oder?

Stell den Lotos in ein möglichst großes Wassergefäß, und decke ihn in besonders kalten Nächten mit einer Decke oder Zeitungspapier zu, das sollte eigentlich reichen. Zeitungspapier ist kein Witz! Die Kälte in der Nacht wird überwiegend Strahlungskälte vom Nachthimmel sein, nicht extrem kalte Luft. Da reicht eine Zeitung wirklich schon aus um die Strahlungskälte von der Pflanze fern zu halten. 

Bis gestern standen meine ausgewachsenen Lotosblumen noch in einem ungeheizten Folienhaus. Sie haben minus 5 ° C problemlos weggesteckt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2004)

Hi Werner!
Pylosser Gegend passt genau!!! Whow!!!  
 - aus unserer Umgebung kommt das beste Olivenöl der Welt - 

Mit dem __ Lotos werde ich nach deinen Angaben verfahren, morgen zieht er in eine Waschwanne um und kommt wieder ins Gewächshaus...
Da es in den letzten zwei Tagen empfindlich kalt wurde, hatte ich ihn nachts provisorisch auf den Küchentisch geholt. Alle meine anderen (Stecklings-)Töpfe blieben draußen, wurden aber, wie du auch geschrieben hast, mit Zeitung abgedeckt ... zum Glück war Min. nur 2,5°, also nochmal davongekommen!!!

Danke für deine guten Tipps!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

*fast Nachbarn?*

Hallo Jeanne, 

dass wir fast Nachbarn sind ist wohl eine Übertreibung, aber sehr weit ist Paros nicht von deiner Gegend entfernt. Was das Klima betrifft, so scheint die Differenz jedoch größer zu sein, denn auf Paros liegen die tiefsten Temperaturen im langjährigen Durchschnitt so bei 8-9°. Eine Ausnahme bildete der letzt Winter, da gab es sogar Schnee, was letztmals vor etwa 50 Jahren der Fall war, wie die alten Leute auf Paros zu berichten wußten.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich, dass du auch in dieses Forum gefunden hast  und begrüße dich hier ganz herzlich.

Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede!
Klar sind wir Nachbarn *über den zaun wink*, wir "xeni" müssen in Griechenland doch zusammenhalten!!!

Hab mir grade mal Paros auf der Karte besehen (war noch nie da) ... das liegt ja doch ein Stückchen geschützter vor den kalten Nordwestwinden ... kann mir gut vorstellen, daß Frost bei euch weitgehend unbekannt ist.
Uns erwischt es fast regelmäßig ein oder zwei Nächte, aber ich bin inzwischen geübte Töpfeträgerin geworden und rette die meisten!

Hier im Teichforum gefällt es mir auch ausnehmend gut!
Nur fehlt mir noch das Wichtigste - der Teich!!! Da der __ Lotos nun schon da ist muß der Teich ja folgen; werde mich also langsam schlau lesen. Außerdem haben wir einen "lebendigen" Fluß an einer Grundstücksgrenze, dessen Ufer muß auch noch dringend gestaltet und bepflanzt werden (wenn ich die elendigen Kalamia loswerde = Arundo donax, möchte vielleicht jemand???). 

Ich hatte es bisher überwiegend mit den nicht im Wasser stehenden (sub)tropischen Exoten zu tun, der Garten wird dank der vielen Internet-Kontakte immer schöner!!

Viele Grüße!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

*Arundo donax*

Hallo Jeanne,

du hast es wirklich gut, denn wer hat schon einen lebendigen Fluß in unmittelbarer Nähe?

Warum willst du die Kalamia entfernen, sie sind doch ein fabelhafter Windschutz. Auf Paros wird Arundo donax häufig um Gärten und Felder zum Schutz der Kulturen gepflanzt. Aus meinem Teich mußte ich die Kalamia allerdings  wieder entfernen, 5m waren einfach zu hoch und sie hätten wohl noch weitere 2 Meter zugelgt. Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, dass diese Pflanze sowohl im Wasser als auch in völliger Trockenheit gedeiht.  Meine Pflanzen aus dem Teich habe ich einfach als Windfang vor mein Haus gesetzt, wo sie auch prächtig wachsen.

Wann willst du denn mit dem Teichbau für deinen kleinen __ Lotos beginnen ? Gibt es in deiner Umgebung schon einen Teich? Auf Paros gibt es naturgemäß keine Teiche, denn die Insel ist sehr wasserarm.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

Hi Elfriede!
Hier wachsen die Donaxe nur da, wo auch Wasser ist, dann aber um so schneller, höher und ausbreiterischer ... wenn ich sie lasse, wie sie wollen, komme ich überhaupt nicht mehr an den Fluß. In einer Saison wuchern sie alles zu und ich brauche doch noch etwas Platz für meinen Riesenbambus (Sämlinge von Phyllostachys pubescens), wenn sie größer werden!!

Einen Teich möchte ich anlegen, wenn ich das Terrain am Fluß etwas freigeschlagen und eingeebnet habe, dann soll das Wasser vom Fluß hochgepumpt werden (machen wir auch jetzt schon für die Gartenbewässerung), durch den Teich fließen und dann zurück in den Fluß.
Ob das so geht, weiß ich noch nicht, es sind etliche Höhenmeter zu überwinden und ich würde es am liebsten mit einer Solarpumpe machen.

Wenn du Tips für mich hast, wäre ich sehr dankbar, hier hat niemand einen Teich (allenfalls `nen Pool, obwohl wir nur 300 m vom Meer weg sind) und ich habe noch nicht so die rechte Ahnung, was da auf mich zukommt... vor allem befürchte ich, daß das Wasser im Sommer viel zu heiß werden könnte, außerdem Algen, Mücken ...???
Du siehst, ich bin erst ganz am Anfang!

Wenn du magst, erzähl mal ein bischen von deinem Teich, wo, wie groß, was ist drin??? Bin sehr neugierig!

Viele Grüße!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

*Schau unter Uservorstellung*

Hallo Jeanne, 

ich habe meinen Teich erst kürzlich vorgestellt, - Userveorstellung- mein Teich auf Paros. Gestern habe ich damit begonnen auch einige Fotos in mein persönliches Album zu stellen, leider aber schauen sie völlig blaß und farblos aus bevor man sie öffnet. Auch ein neuerlicher Versuch heute ging daneben, es war darauf überhaupt nichts mehr  zu erkennen, ich mußte sie wieder löschen.

Mit  Solarpumpen wirst du bei deinem Teich nicht nicht auskommen, wenn du das Wasser aus dem Fluß heraufpumpen mußt. Ich hatte bis heuer immer nur Solarpumpen im Einsatz, wovon aber die stärkste nur einen Höhenunterschied von 1,5m - 2,0m schaffte,- mit einer sehr geringen Fördermenge. 

Die anderen Probleme, die du befürchtest, kannst du sicher weitgehendst vermeiden, wenn du den Teich richtig anlegst. Meine Teichprobleme, ich hoffe sie bald in den Griff zu bekommen, waren fast alle auf die untaugliche Anlage meines Teichs zurückzuführen.

Wie groß soll denn dein Teich werden und  wie ist die Lage deines Grunstücks beschaffen? Eben oder Hanglage? Kannst du einmal ein Foto einstellen?

Ich selbst  bin immer noch Lernende in Teichfragen, aber es gibt hier im Forum sehr gute, sachverständige Leute, die dir sicher bei der Planung  deines Teiches helfen können, um Fehler zu vermeiden. Auf meine Praxis-Erfahrungen kannst du natürlich auch zählen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

Hi Elfriede!

Mir ist schon klar, daß eine Teichanlage hier nicht einfach wird! Am meisten befürchte ich die Probleme, die durch zuviel Wärme entstehen ...
von daher ist deine Erfahrung für mich Gold wert!!!
Einen Schattenplatz (oder zumindest fast) könnte ich schon finden, wir haben große Orangenbäume, die kleine Pflänzchen vor der heißesten Sonne schützen, aber dann ... ich geh grad mal zu deiner Teichanlage nachsehen, was du so gemacht hast....

LG,Jeanne!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

*Wassererwärmung*

Hallo Jeanne,

da du bei deinem Teich an ein offenes System mit Zu- und Ablauf denkst, hast du zu warmes Wasser sicher nicht zu befürchten. Bei einem geschlossenen System, wie meinem beispielsweise, ist diese Gefahr im Sommer natürlich schon gegeben, aber zum Glück ist mein Teich tief genug, bis auf eine relativ kleine Randzone, von der ich ein Foto anhängen will, sofern ich es schaffe. Meine Probleme resultieren eher aus dem nur mäßigen Pflanzenbestand und seinem bislang  schlechten Wachstum, bedingt durch die Nährstoffarmut des Wassers. Mehr Pflanzen und bessere Wachstumsbedingungen will ich   2005 erreichen, was bei einem Schwimmteich ohne Substrat allerdings gar nicht so einfach ist.

Weißt du schon etwas über die Wasserqualität des Flusses, der deinen Teich speisen soll?

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede

PS: Ich kann das Foto noch so sehr verkleinern, es läßt sich nicht einstellen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

*Re: Wassererwärmung*

Hi Elfriede!

Seit ich deinen "Teich" (besser See!!!) gesehen habe, kann ich mit der Vorstellung von einem kleinen Tümpel für den __ Lotos nicht mehr so recht glücklich werden!!!
Das wär was , so ein Schwimmteich - superschön ist der!
Leider könnte man das mit dem Flußwasser dann aber nicht mehr machen, sooo sauber ist er nicht und jetzt im Winter wird das Wasser sogar 2 Monate schwarz, weil die Olivenpressen ihr Spülwasser hier einleiten...

Ich mach mich mal schlau, wie das mit den Schwimmteichen so funktioniert und versuche nachher, ein paar Fotos von unserem Garten in mein Album hochzuladen.

Vorweg schon mal soviel: unser Grundstück ist auf Meereshöhe, flach wie eine Tischplatte und war mal eine Zitronenplantage (ca 40 Zitronen sind noch da, aber nach und nach müssen sie anderen Pflanzen weichen, wer will denn nur von Zitronensaft leben ...
Ca 30m Grundstücksgrenze verlaufen an einem kleinen Fluß in tiefem Flußbett (7m tiefer), der auch im Sommer nicht austrocknet und im Winter bei viel Regen schon mal bis an die Oberkante steigt ...

Ich befürchte, wir sind hier ganz schön offtopic geworden, es fing doch alles mal mit Lotos an!!!

Trotzdem muß ich noch eins wissen: Bist du jetzt eigentlich auf Paros oder schon in Tirol?
Dir kanns vielleicht gut gehen - den ganzen nassen griechischen Winter in Tirol verrodeln!!!

Wünsche mir ein paar Eisblumensamen!!!
Viele Grüße!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jeanne,

jetzt melde ich mich auch noch einmal zu Wort. Über Griechenland kann ich natürlich nicht mitreden, aber hier im Südwesten Frankreichs dürften  jedenfalls  im Sommer ähnliche - wenn auch nicht ganz so extreme - Temperaturen und Sonneneinstrahlung herrschen. Was ich bei meinem schattenlosen Teich verbindlich sagen kann: Keine Angst vor Sonneneinstrahlung ohne jeden Schatten ! Keine Angst vor hohen Wassertemperaturen ! Ausreichende Bepflanzung vorausgesetzt (OK, ich halte keine Fische...) brauchst Du keine Algenplage (und keine Keime) zu befürchten. Natürlich wäre es etwas erfrischender, wenn das Wasser kühler wäre - aber was soll's, ich nutze zum Schwimmen auch den Pool. Und der ist kein bisschen kälter als das Teichwasser. Ausserdem: Es gibt recht interessante Untersuchungen über das Schwimmverhalten: Die wenigsten Leute sind intensive Schwimmer, die sich ins Wasser begeben, um ausdauernd Bahnen zu ziehen oder Strecken zu schwimmen. Es sind - einschliesslich der Badegäste am Strand - gerade einmal 20 %. Der Rest kühlt sich ab, planscht herum, schwimmt wenig ... und hält sich dann wieder in der Randzone auf (um ehrlich zu sein: Ich gehöre auch zum Typ "Planscher").

Und einen solchen Teich bekommt man bei jeder Temperatur und jeder Sonneneinstrahlung hin, und zwar stabil. Elfriede hat es auf der felsigen Insel leider schwerer als unsereins: Wo wir gerade einmal ein Loch oder einen Graben buddeln, ist das auf Paros Schwerstarbeit. Was für Wasser soll/kann sie verwenden ? Deshalb muss man die Leistung von Elfriede umso mehr anerkennen. Sie hat ihren Schwimmteich schon jetzt weitestgehend stabil bekommen. Du solltest es durchaus (wie ich auch) leichter haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hi Stefan!

Das wird ja immer schlimmer!!!
Wenn ihr mir weiter soviel Mut macht, ist "mein" Schwimmteich im Kopf fertig, bevor mein armer, nichtsahnender Mann aus Deutschland wiederkommt ... der freut sich schon, weiß aber nicht, welche Buddelei ihn hier erwartet ...!!!

Fische würde ich auch nicht halten wollen, das kitzelt zu sehr zwischen den Zehen ... und wenn ich richtig schwimmen will gehe ich ans Meer, das sind halt nur ein paar Meter! Aber so zur Erfrischung zwischendurch und abends und für die Kinder zum Plantschen  ... seit ich eure Fotos gesehen habe, träume ich mich in immer schönere Teichlandschaften!!

Wo kann ich denn deinen Teich anschauen, daß würde mich wirklich interessieren, hast du Fotos??

Unser Untergrund ist die reine Erde ... jedes Kind, das einen Stein findet, kriegt 10 Cent und ich bin immer noch nicht pleite! Graben dürfte von daher recht einfach sein. 
Beim Wasser wären wir wohl auch auf Leitungswasser angewiesen, der Fluß ist mir etwas suspekt, wir sind kurz vor der Mündung und ich weiß nicht, wer da was einleitet ... zum Gießen benutzen wir es aber schon mehrere Jahre!

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, bei euch gelandet zu sein!!

Viele Grüße!
Jeanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jeanne, 

ich habe gehofft, dass Stefan sich zu deinem Teichvorhaben meldet und mich von der Sorge befreit, ich könnte dir falsche oder unrichtige Ratschläge weitergeben, denn all meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich natürlich ausschließlich auf meinen Schwimmteich in steilem Gelände, mit noch steileren Wänden  aus Beton und auf das Klima auf Paros. 
Bei einer Neuanlage kannst du bei richtiger Beratung und dem nötigen Wissen um die Zusammenhänge all die Fehler vermeiden, die beim Bau meines Teiches passiert sind, teils zwar nicht von mir selbst verschuldet, aber doch auch durch meine sträfliche Unwissenheit, bis ich mir auf Paros einen Internetanschluss einrichten und mir Rat und Wissen in verschiedenen Foren aneignen konnte, zum Beispiel durch Stefans Fachbeiträge. 

Ich möchte den Schwimmteich nicht mehr missen, obwohl ich ihn auch eher nur zur Abkühlung nütze und darin herumplansche und an meinen Seerosen herumzupfe, wozu er nicht so groß sein müßte. Allerdings glaube ich,- und Stefan wird das sicher bestätigen können, dass ein größerer Teich leichter stabil zu bekommen  und zu erhalten ist.

Zur Zeit lebe ich in Tirol und werde erst Ende Februar oder Anfang März nach Paros zurückkehren. Lebst du das ganze Jahr in Griechenland?

Stimmt, wir sind vom __ Lotos weit abgekommen, aber tatsächlich möchte ich im nächsten Jahr auch einen Versuch damit in meinem Teich machen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, 

danke für die Blumen und nochmals vielen Dank für deine guten Ratschläge. Ich kann es kaum erwarten nach Paros zurückzukehren und sie in die Tat umzusetzen.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jeanne,

einfach einmal unter meinem Beitrag auf "Album" klicken, ich glaube, da kommen drei Seiten mit Fotos (nicht mehr aktuell, denn in diesem Jahr habe ich angebaut und das gesamte Terrain um den Teich herum wurde verwüstet - so etwas muss nicht unbedingt fotografiert werden). 

Vielleicht noch einmal zur Klarstellung: Ich selbst habe einen zwar ausgedehnten, aber "nur" einen naturnahen Zierteich. "Planschen" geschieht im Pool. Dennoch - die Aussagen über Sonne und Wärme stimmen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Sumpfschildkröte (13. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Lotos pflanzen*



Teichforum.info schrieb:


> Hallo Jeanne,
> 
> einfach einmal unter meinem Beitrag auf "Album" klicken, ich glaube, da kommen drei Seiten mit Fotos (nicht mehr aktuell, denn in diesem Jahr habe ich angebaut und das gesamte Terrain um den Teich herum wurde verwüstet - so etwas muss nicht unbedingt fotografiert werden).
> 
> ...



Hallo! Ist dieser Thread noch aktuell? Könnte man Ihn andernfalls nicht als "gelöst" betitteln? Wenn ich auf Teichforum.info klicke poppt eine zum Verkaufstehende Addresse hervor. ein "Album" , auf das hingewiesen wurde,  existiert auch nicht mehr. 
Kann man da nicht "aufräumen"?
mfg
helmut


----------

